# How to get motor oil off my dog!?



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sammy was such a good helper to my husband today organizing the garage.. so much so that in his eagerness he managed to get a smudge of what appears to be motor oil on the top of his head. I scrubbed it first with some water alone and got the stickiness out of his fur but it's stained black now. 

Any ideas of what will get it completely out of his fur? I'm leaving it alone for tonight but will be scrubbing it more tomorrow. Dish soap maybe? My husband is suggesting carpet cleaner :doh:


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

when we were kids ( long time ago ) I'm sure we used to use butter, could be completely wrong though ???


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

goo gone? It was recommended to my friend whose Lab got tar on his paws


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Dawn soap, this is what the environmentalists used to get the oil off the land fowl during oil spillages. It's a mild soap, not harsh and won't irritate the skin.


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

I second the dawn soap. I know they use it on ducks and penguins.


----------



## Skippy03 (Nov 8, 2011)

I third the dawn soap  carpet cleaner?! Lol, ah husbands.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Dawn first. Then try goo gone if needed. I have use goo gone on pine tar and worked. Sounds like your grease monkey got a grease puppy. . Too cute. I could see Tucker doing this.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks guys I guess I'll be trying Dawn first tonight when I get home!


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

This is taken of the MSDS from Goo Gone



> 3. HAZARD IDENTIFICATION
> EMERGENCY OVERVIEW:
> PHYISCAL DESCRIPTION: This product is a colorless volatile liquid with an aromatic odor.
> HEALTH HAZARD: This product can cause irritation to the eyes or skin. *This product is harmful if swallowed, inhaled, or absorbed
> ...


I have used it to strip paint off molding in my house, remove brake dust from my truck rims and burnt rubber of the trucks body. I would strongly suggest not using this on an animal. 



Try the dawn soap and a good bath. That should remove most of it.


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

I was kind of wondering that about goo gone... I know they don't like us to use it in our preschool rooms unless the kids aren't there.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

I just realized I was confusing Goof Off with Goo Gone. Goof Off was what I was thinking and I know is very potent stuff. The MSDS I listed above is still for the Goo Gone but I personally don't have any experience first hand with it.


I still think I would stick with Dawn soap or maybe ask a local groomer if they have any dog specific cleaners to try.



Sorry for my confusion.


----------

